# salting (yes i did search for this)



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

Heres what ive learned so far. 
1 yard of salt weighs about a ton.
17-20lbs of salt will cover 1000 sq feet. 
Salt is usually priced by the pound or by the ton or by the sq footage.
I have read some people charge almost $200 to spread one yard, plus cost.

Heres what else I would like to know. Say you are only spreading say 20pounds, is there a rate to price by the pound? Or how do you price any given amont of sq feet?
thanks!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

If you are only spreading 20lbs you have to have a minimum charge. How much is it worth to not be in your warm bed?


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Bulk or bagged?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Longae29;1561708 said:


> How much is it worth to not be in your warm bed?


That answer differs if you're asking a married man or single man.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Drakeslayer;1561727 said:


> Bulk or bagged?





IMAGE;1561759 said:


> That answer differs if you're asking a married man or single man.


Well if he's married, then you have bulk,single more then likely bagged.

200 lbs is a couple of bags.And if your not using that much ,better to go that route then bulk because if you don't use it all ,then what/


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1561781 said:


> Well if he's married, then you have bulk,single more then likely bagged.


This made me laugh really hard...:laughing:


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

1/2tonthatcould;1561682 said:


> Heres what ive learned so far.
> 1 yard of salt weighs about a ton.
> 17-20lbs of salt will cover 1000 sq feet.
> Salt is usually priced by the pound or by the ton or by the sq footage.
> ...


You can answer your own question, you already have the information.

Since you mentioned yards, not ton's...you're probably referring to bulk salt? So that's normally $75-$100 wholesale ton (assuming you're not storing it on-site). So $100+$200 in your example is consistent with what you will see posted on this site of retail price per ton of salt spread (2k) or $.15/lb.

If you paid $100 a ton wholesale, you're paying $.05/lb.

Effectiveness of salt to break up/prevent ice should be spread at the rate of 2lbs/100sf. (Or .02 x sq ft)

How you decide to charge is your business. You can charge by the pound (sort of hard to track unless specific increments are bought/spread). Or by square footage. So you know what the lot should cost/retail you.

Personally I charge by the square foot on everything. I know how much salt I should need at any given time, I know how much my cost will be, and I know how much I need to charge the customer. Now - how much you charge per is again up to you.

So if your seriously asking about how much to charge for 20# of salt, charge them the bag rate x 3 ($15). Or a minimum rate that meets your business needs.


----------



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes bulk. and thank you. so people will pay nearly $300 for you to spread one yard? Also this may be a dumb question, but how can you tell that youve spread enough or too much?


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

1/2tonthatcould;1562531 said:


> Yes bulk. and thank you. so people will pay nearly $300 for you to spread one yard?


According to what you posted, yes.

I was just helping you do your own business math.

Experience helps gauge spreading material. Im still learning after 4 years.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

You can also devise an application rate, which in some cases can far exceed 200/ton.


----------



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

So if you were getting salt for 100 a ton, what would you charge to spread one ton? Those are just some of the numbers ive read off here.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

My rates tend to vary, pending all sorts of criteria. I'm not sure what it is your trying to quote, but when people start talking "by the pound", I assume your talking more about residential or very small lots...not a language I'm familiar with. My point I guess, rather than give your client an opportunity to start splitting hairs over poundage, why not just offer a flat rate per visit. In other words...if a drive takes an 80 # bag on heavy snows or low temps, but only 50 #'s on other events...and if the going rate is $12-15 per bag or so many cents a pound...I just would never have the patience for that. I'd probably be hitting it for a flat rate of $18-25 per visit + the plow charge...but that's just me.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

coldcoffee;1562577 said:


> My rates tend to vary, pending all sorts of criteria. I'm not sure what it is your trying to quote, but when people start talking "by the pound", I assume your talking more about residential or very small lots...not a language I'm familiar with. My point I guess, rather than give your client an opportunity to start splitting hairs over poundage, why not just offer a flat rate per visit. In other words...if a drive takes an 80 # bag on heavy snows or low temps, but only 50 #'s on other events...and if the going rate is $12-15 per bag or so many cents a pound...I just would never have the patience for that. I'd probably be hitting it for a flat rate of $18-25 per visit + the plow charge...but that's just me.


+1 Agreed.

The average person isn't going to know what 200# of salt is compared to telling you that you are going to charge them for 4 bags of salt @ $15/each. Since you are using bulk, you can't verify that you've actually spread 200# of salt, unless it's weighted (or put bags in spreader) and run it empty on that lot.

Like stated above, you can only use what will work for you.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

If your paying $100 / ton I would start with a new supplier.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

hammerstein;1563080 said:


> If your paying $100 / ton I would start with a new supplier.


**Assuming** you don't have it trucked in, and you're purchasing it from another wholesaler that does have it trucked in. $85-$100 are the prices I've been given down here.

Also just using the OP's opening post as a guide for his example.


----------



## rocksbite (Dec 1, 2011)

we buy bulk from a local feed supply. when we pick it up its $110 a ton. our spreader holds 2 tons and it takes 2 hours to spread that 2 tons at our site. we charge $200 a ton


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

1/2tonthatcould;1561682 said:


> Heres what ive learned so far.
> 1 yard of salt weighs about a ton.
> 17-20lbs of salt will cover 1000 sq feet.
> Salt is usually priced by the pound or by the ton or by the sq footage.
> ...


in your case .....i would charge by the bag (50lb.) and that would be $25.00 per bag


----------



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

IMAGE;1561759 said:


> That answer differs if you're asking a married man or single man.


and if you're an unhappily married man, you will more than likely be sleeping in your truck on a regular basis anyways.Thumbs Up


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

elitelawnteam1;1566020 said:


> and if you're an unhappily married man, you will more than likely be sleeping in your truck on a regular basis anyways.Thumbs Up


Ha, says you... I'll be in someone else's bed!!!!


----------



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

ducaticorse;1585710 said:


> Ha, says you... I'll be in someone else's bed!!!!


****, you sound like my dad! lol


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

ducaticorse;1585710 said:


> Ha, says you... I'll be in someone else's bed!!!!


LOLOLOL... Then you'll have to work TWICE as hard, as she's taking HALF!...LOLOLOL


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

1/2tonthatcould;1562560 said:


> So if you were getting salt for 100 a ton, what would you charge to spread one ton? Those are just some of the numbers ive read off here.


many factors to think of, depends on customer, time,gas,
around here I think if you call a landscape supply yard they will come and salt a yard for around 250.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

I charge $250 per ton.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Maybe its different there but here one yard is about 3000lbs. or a ton and a half. 

Basically a one yard bucket on a loader holds 3000lbs, atleast at the landscape supply and salt places around here anyway.

Just thought I'd throw that in here.


----------

